# CR: Shaolin Ten-Animal Form of Kwan Tak Hing by Dr. Leung Ting.



## arnisador (Aug 29, 2003)

This 208 page, 1989 book features Kwan Tak Hing, famous for playing Wong Fei Hung in Chinese films, demonstrating the Shaolin Ten-Animal Form. Leung Ting apparently serves more as an editor, and the translation is by Richard Lee and Vincent K. Wong.

There is a brief biography of Mr. Kwan and discussion of overall principles of the system. The book then covers, animal-by-animal, the system practiced by Mr. Kwan. It presents a form featuring the animals then covers the following animals individually:


Dragon
Snake
Tiger
Leopard
Crane
Lion
Elephant
Horse
Monkey
Bear

The form is demonstrated by Mr. Kwan as are some but not all of the animal techniques.

I found it interesting flipping through the book and seeing demonstrations of animals such as the Bear and Elephant that are less commonly seen than the first five animals listed above. The animals are mimicked closely, from body position to facial expression. The Bear techniques are begun in an awkward, bear-like posture, with the hands hanging in a "wringing position" at mid-chest, the elbows pulled back to simulate shorter limbs. The Elephant only gets four pages dedicated to it, the Bear nine pages--I would have preferred to see more of these animals!

In these days when the "newly discovered Filipino art of biting and gouging" (Kino Mutai) gets much press, imagine my surprise at seeing a Horse technique involving a bite to the neck, clearly shown in the photographs (pg.186-7)! The technique is "Crazy Horse Biting at a Bear."

Production values are modest but not distractingly so. Line drawings of the animals are interspersed to good effect. I'm already pleased with this inexpensive book for introducing me to the Lion, Elephant, Horse, and Bear.


----------



## pknox (Aug 29, 2003)

I always though Leung Ting was a Wing Chun (Wing Tsun/Ving Tsun, etc.) guy.  Does he have orthodox Shaolin training as well?


----------



## pknox (Aug 29, 2003)

If I'm not mistaken, I think some of those last five animals are featured in Hsing-I as well.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 29, 2003)

Yes, he's best known for Wing Chun, and he lists his 10th dan in Wing Chun as a qualification. He shows up in this book as a uke (what's the Chinese equivalent?) but is listed as the author although he states inside that Kwan Tak Hing narrated (parts of?)it and he "Rearranged" it.

I infer that he considers himself very knowledgeable about CMA in general, but he seems to serve an editor's role in these books.


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 3, 2003)

... but that was in the late 70's or maybe 80-81.  It was definitly all about Wing Chun back then ... the was no Ving-Tsun or animal styles that he was advocating, teaching, and spreading back then.

Reference thread:

*Other Thread *


----------

